# Does Covid-19 Vaccine Change Your Genetic Code?



## JonDouglas (May 16, 2021)

This question has arisen from time to time so here's a review of what the CEO of Moderna said about mRNA in a TEDx Beacon Street talk back in in 2017.  Link to source is HERE

Note that in relation to cancer treatment, which was the early focus of mRNA work, he says they don't know if it will work.  When he talks about "hacking the software of life", where will you (i.e., the mRNA guinea pigs) draw the line?  That last statement was not meant to be derogatory, just make people think.


----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2021)

Yes, I know this sounds crazy but after the shot, when I was telling my Son about the adverse reactions ,i remember telling him, "I feel something foreign in my body.  There is something different that shouldn't be in my body."
hahaha! That sound silly but I'm pretty "pure" in that i have no drugs or unnatural substances, only drink water, etc.
"Hacking the software of life" is a profound and scary statement.  It's not what we chose when entering this world.
Likeyou said, "Makes people think!"


----------



## chic (May 16, 2021)

I don't know. It's food for thought as you suggest.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 16, 2021)

If it does change a persons genetic code, then the sad thing is it may not be made aware of until the next generation. The future children of those vaccinated may experience untold health problems.


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Happy to report that the article isn't true.  Lots of info explaining the misinformation being spread regarding this.  Here's a pretty good description of how this nonsense caught fire.

https://www.reuters.com/article/factcheck-moderna-mrna-idUSL1N2M10IV


----------



## JonDouglas (May 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Happy to report that the article isn't true.  Lots of info explaining the misinformation being spread regarding this.  Here's a pretty good description of how this nonsense caught fire.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/factcheck-moderna-mrna-idUSL1N2M10IV


Perhaps you missed the part where the article was the CEO of Moderna speaking on camera.  Are you saying the video wasn't true?  Just asking.

Edit Note:  The issue was genetic code, not DNA.  mRNA delivers genetic code information.  Can the delivery boy alter the milk he delivers to your door?


----------



## oldman (May 16, 2021)

According to what I have read, it does not get into a person’s DNA, so based on that information, I would guess not.


----------



## chic (May 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Perhaps you missed the part where the article was the CEO of Moderna speaking on camera.  Are you saying the video wasn't true?  Just asking.
> 
> Edit Note:  The issue was genetic code, not DNA.  mRNA delivers genetic code information.  Can the delivery boy alter the milk he delivers to your door?


Time will tell. Jon, are you comfortable now that you decided to take the vaccine?


----------



## JonDouglas (May 17, 2021)

chic said:


> Time will tell. Jon, are you comfortable now that you decided to take the vaccine?


No more comfortable than I was before the vaccination.  I suspected there would be political pressure to eliminate masking/restrictions for the vaccinated, which was a good part of the reason; however, I didn't rush into it.  Not wanting to be part of the mRNA experiment, I waited for and insisted on the J&J vaccine.   For right or for wrong, and having some knowledge of data and statistics (e.g., regular flu vs covid and how the govt. plays with numbers) I didn't put a lot of stock in all the hype, hoopla and drama with this flu event.

Edit Note:  According to the Epoch Times, _Over 1,100 people in America have been hospitalized with COVID-19 after being fully vaccinated against the virus that causes it and over 220 have died, according to newly updated figures from a top U.S. health agency._


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> No more comfortable than I was before the vaccination.  I suspected there would be political pressure to eliminate masking/restrictions for the vaccinated, which was a good part of the reason; however, I didn't rush into it.  Not wanting to be part of the mRNA experiment, I waited for and insisted on the J&J vaccine.   For right or for wrong, and having some knowledge of data and statistics (e.g., regular flu vs covid and how the govt. plays with numbers) I didn't put a lot of stock in all the hype, hoopla and drama with this flu event.
> 
> Edit Note:  According to the Epoch Times, _Over 1,100 people in America have been hospitalized with COVID-19 after being fully vaccinated against the virus that causes it and over 220 have died, according to newly updated figures from a top U.S. health agency._


And that is why they told us a percentage of 94%


----------



## chic (May 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> No more comfortable than I was before the vaccination.  I suspected there would be political pressure to eliminate masking/restrictions for the vaccinated, which was a good part of the reason; however, I didn't rush into it.  Not wanting to be part of the mRNA experiment, I waited for and insisted on the J&J vaccine.   For right or for wrong, and having some knowledge of data and statistics (e.g., regular flu vs covid and how the govt. plays with numbers) I didn't put a lot of stock in all the hype, hoopla and drama with this flu event.
> 
> Edit Note:  According to the Epoch Times, _Over 1,100 people in America have been hospitalized with COVID-19 after being fully vaccinated against the virus that causes it and over 220 have died, according to newly updated figures from a top U.S. health agency._


Yes, I figured. It's a shame that this was politicized. But that's what happened and maybe I've been naive not to realize that would be the inevitable outcome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 17, 2021)

So, in a broader sense, what is different before and after this vaccine? One thing may be the number of deaths being reported in the VAERS system.  Source of the chart was from tweet from J.M. Benoit, MD.  







Why is the number of deaths  up coincident with the arrival of the new vaccines?   Trusting you know what VAERS is about, is the graph wrong?  Are the numbers wrong?   Something to investigate.


----------



## Brookswood (May 19, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> If it does change a persons genetic code, then the sad thing is it may not be made aware of until the next generation. The future children of those vaccinated may experience untold health problems.


I need to see some proof that a person's genetic code is changed by the vaccine.  

To change a person's DNA the vaccine needs to be able to do three things: penetrate the cell wall, penetrate the cell nucleus and then change chemicals in the nucleus.   It can't do one of these.    Eating too much sugar will hurt a person far more than this vaccine.


----------

